# 6x6x6 challenge



## Hodari (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm not sure if anything like this has ever been done before, but just had an idea for a puzzle on a 6x6x6 cube. 

Can the cube be solved in such a way that on every face, each row and column contains exactly 1 sticker of each color? If so, what is the best algorithm to solve it into this position? If not, prove why it can't be done.


----------

